# Would The Real Pheasant Pigeon Please Stand-up



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Et All,

A few weeks back, I aquired 2 new hens from a local racer's loft. One of the hens is an 04 BB. The other hen is a 96 which he said is a homer & pheasant pigeon cross... he has several of this variety and they're really interesting in color and reportedly home and race well at short distances.

Anyway, he showed me the "pheasant pigeon" breeders he had which he crossed with his homers to produce these hybrids; this is the bird I've named *Lady-Bird* and spoke of in some other threads here. The birds he showed me looked a lot like the first picture here *(Pheasant1)*, which I found on the web also reportedly to be a pheasant pigeon. I've found several other pics on the web like the second picture *(Pheasant2)* I've posted here which are also supposed to be pheasant pigeons.

 

Would the real pheasant pigeon please stand-up?

 

Actually, I'd suppose there is more then one kind of phesant pigeon... does anyone out there know more info on either of these types pictured here?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Zig, 

I do believe that there are two different kinds of pigeons named Pheasant pigeons. One is a breed created by man and the other is a naturally occuring species. I wish I could find my bird encyclopedia because I've see the "wild" type in there. I've only seen a few pictures of the domestic bred ones. That first picture is a gorgeous bird. The domestic pigeons I've seen all have that "wild" pheasant pattern on the wings only. Sorry but I don't have any other information on them.


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

*Green-naped Pheasant Pigeon*

Green-naped Pheasant Pigeon
(Otidiphaps nobilis)
This is the wild version...your picture #2
Here is some information I found....
Regards,
Carl
Distribution: Found in the hill & mountin rainforest areas of New Guinea & the satellite islands of Aru, Waigeo, Batanta, Yapen & Fergusson. 
Four races recognized: O. n. nobilis (Gould 1870); O. n. cervicalis (Ramsay 1880); O. n. insularis (Salvin & Godman 1883); O. n. aruensis (Rothschild 1928). Races are similar with differences in the color of the nuchal patch, presence or absence of a crest & the color of the body iridescence.
Description: (O. n. nobilis - Green-naped Pheasant Pigeon) Length 46 cm. A large ground dwelling pigeon. In general appearance it is suggestive of a pheasant except for the typical pigeon head. Body is plump & compact, the wings short & rounded. The tail is "laterally" flat. Has long slender legs, slender neck & small head. Head is black with a short nuchal crest with blue & green iridescence. Breast & underparts blackish glossed with purple or bluish purple except on the belly where there is more of a greenish iridescence. The nape & upper part of the hind neck is iridescent green & in some lights amethyst. Directly behind this area is a patch of deep golden bronze suffused with pink & purple. The back & mantle is iridescent reddish purple shading to chestnut on wing shields. Underwing is dull black. The lower back is dark purple shading to dark purplish blue on upper tail coverts; tail feathers black with greenish suffusion. Irides are orange or orange-red; eye cere (orbital skin) is red. Bill is bright red & may having an orange tip. Legs are red or purple at the tarsal joint & down the sides of the leg; the frontal plates of the legs are yellow or salmon; feet black or red suffused with black. Female similar to male; juveniles greyer that adults, having a wooly feather texture. 
O. n. aruensis: has little or no nuchal crest, chest iridescence more greenish, nutchal patch silvery white to snowy white.
O. n. cervicalis: resembles O. n. aruensis with the nutchal patch pale greyish white bordered below with a bronze area, the lower back & rump darker green or bluish green rather than purple or blue.
O. n. insularis: this is the most distinct of the races; lacks the crest & nutchal patch; mantle & wing shields chestnut with no iridescence; greenish lower back, dark purple rump & uppertail coverts royal blue.
Nesting: Prefers nesting on or near the ground; one cream colored egg; incubation 28-29 days; when egg is hatching both adults may sit on the nest together with bills touching & heads lowered to the nest. For the first week after hatching, the male feeds the hen on the nest & the hen in turn feeds the youngster. After the first week, both parents brood the young & presumably both feed the young. Data source: Houston Zoological Gardens.






http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Seed Species/Pheasant Pigeons.htm


----------



## bigbird (Aug 19, 2000)

Brad was right on both accounts. The domestic version is your picture #1. 
I assume you have the domestic bird?
Carl


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, BigBird, my Lady-Bird is obviously a cross between a Homer and a Domestic Pheasant Pigeon. I'd like to learn more about the Domestic Pheasant Pigeon variaty... so any info anyone out there has, please and thanks pass it on.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Was the cross for a color cross into this persons homers. As That is what I would think. But there are already homers that carry that color that have been color crossed a while back. Try AZpigeons.com. Arizona pigeon club. Then look for bird standards. THen scroll down to where you will find. pheasantpigeon. And click there it will give info on the breed. and points.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Yes, I believe it was for a color cross. He explained a lot of the "whys" and "what fors", but I know so little at this point, I'm sure I'm explaining it badly.

I'll take a pic of Lady-Bird and post it when I get a chance.

Until I can post a pic of Lady-Bird... here's 2 links to posts on www.eggbid.com of past auctions where the fancier that I got Lady-Bird from posted & auctioned some of her "relatives"... other "hybrids." I'm not sure how long these links will last, but they should still be good for at least a bit.


http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1102907430

http://www.eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1102908518


Lady-Bird has the same patterning of the "lace pigeon" in one of the above links, but much darker coloring. I saw both of these birds "live" when I visited their loft and they are both very pretty.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks like opal colored birds. I have a friend here 2 really that raise opal racing homers. Look good. have to work on building race type. Cross well with blue bar. And get back opal color. Most colors in any breed is done by out cross then back to original type. And most breeds now have every major color. If you like opal racers. I can try to see if they will give you a couple. You will have to send them a box and shipping fee. I just went out to one of thems loft 4 days ago And picked thru there birds to help them select breeders. Because this person. just wants to show homers and fly them around the house. The other races And does colors as a hobby to race colored birds too. The opals are about 3 months old. There is indigo colored birds too.


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Re Lee,

Thanks for the offer for more birds, but I think I should pass. I've got 10 birds now, 6 of which have "hooked-up" (3 pair) and another 4 in the "waiting in the wings". One pair is on eggs, and I have no doubt the other 2 pair will be on eggs before Jan is out... so, all going swimingly, I'll have lots of YBs on my hands soon. I also have no doubt I'll be putting the bag of fake wooden eggs I have stashed to use and probably splitting my loft to seperate the cocks and hens before 05 is out!  ... but I digress...


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

* bumping up for BirdLover *


----------



## birdlover000 (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks Zig, for bumping that up for me! I want a Pheasant/Pigeon!!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Et all... I had to pull the first two pics I had posted early in this thread so I'd have more room to post pictures elsewhere on the board... but I did come across this pic of domestic pheasant pigeons. These look a lot more like the ones the fancier I got Lady-Bird from... she's a "pheasant / homer hybrid"

Dunno how long the link to the same will last, but here's that too...

http://images.ofoto.com/photos1076/2/50/57/60/7/9/907605750205_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

There was a pair of phesant pigeons up for bid on eggbid, but it got pulled because something got the cock bird. Might still be there to see, but not to bid on. You should at least be able to e-mail seller, still, if interested.
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are gorgeous.

Reti


----------



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

*Looking for good homes for rare colored pheasants*

I raise pheasants,starlings,and rare colored homers. The pheasants and starlings are different color patterns on the same breed. If anyone is interested in having some,I raise alot and am always looking for good homes for them.If anyone is interested,they'd just have to pay for the shipping box and shipping charges or they could pick them up if they want to come to my house near Cleveland,Ohio. My e-mail address is [email protected] or you can call me at 440-821-9071


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

sirpigeon said:


> I raise pheasants,starlings,and rare colored homers. The pheasants and starlings are different color patterns on the same breed. If anyone is interested in having some,I raise alot and am always looking for good homes for them.If anyone is interested,they'd just have to pay for the shipping box and shipping charges or they could pick them up if they want to come to my house near Cleveland,Ohio. My e-mail address is [email protected] or you can call me at 440-821-9071


Do you have any pictures or possibly a web-site with pictures of your loft / birds???


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

*The Pheasant Pigeon*

Hi everyone,
I just joined this group...I raise Pheasant Pigeons, Fantails, Ringneck Doves, Diamond Doves, and Zebra Finches.

As everyone probably already knows, the Pheasant Pigeon is very rare, and good "quality" birds are very hard to find. I'm looking for a hen... if anyone has one available, please e-mail me.

Thank you, 
Dawn
[email protected]


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I noticed some on eggbid today. You could check and email the seller.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi,
I just recently joined and love to talk about Pheasant Pigeons. They are my favorite breed of pigeon…they are so beautiful. I started raising Pheasant Pigeons a few years, and I am finding out that good quality Pheasants are scarce. The Pheasant is being crossed with other breeds to introduce a new color for the different breeds. By doing this, we are losing the true breed of the Pheasant, and just getting a lot of mutts. Then these crosses are being called Pheasant Pigeons.

After a lot of research, and raising and breeding the Pheasant Pigeon for a few years now, this is what I know and have learned…

The Pheasant Pigeon is rare breed, which originated in France. Some say it's an offshoot from the Suabian, Archangel, and Hyacinth. It got its name for the laced resemblance to the "Silver Pheasant" game bird. It is a shy pigeon, with a horizontal duck like stance, and very fast on the wing. It comes in two colors; Black or Bronze...with the wing shield pattern in either Laced or Spangled. They could be either Plain headed, Shell Crested, or Peak Crested. I attached the Standard and also a picture of two my Pheasant Pigeons. The closest one is a young Bronze Laced with a Peak Crest and the other one is a Black Laced with a Shell Crest. I have been striving to breed birds that look as close to the standard as possible. I would like to start showing this fall. I am not an expert on the Pheasant Pigeon breed, and I have a lot to learn. I would love to hear from others who are interested in the Pheasant Pigeon, and from those who are knowledgeable about the breed, and maybe shows too.
Thanks,
Dawn


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

As to adding colors to the birds. This is a comman thing as breeds gain in popularty. It if done right just puts color in the breed. No taking away from the breed. Just as you posted the bird was bred down from several breeds to become the pheasant pigeon. So its a breed cross that was set in color and type that became reconized as a seperate breed of pigeon. The base line colors was then the 2 colors. And new colors were to come. Perhaps making them more attractive to future breeders and older as well. As long as people dabble in genetics. New breeds will come along and older breeds will improve and step forward. BUT good luck in keeping and raiseing your birds. Sounds like you enjoy them


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Dawn (Doves1111) and welcome to Pigeon Talk!

Thank you for sharing your pictures with us, your pigeons are absolutely STUNNING! Are they a large or smaller type pigeon? I don't think we have many in the group who have pheasant pigeons. Post more pictures when you can, I'd love to see more of these beauties


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2005)

The birds are beautiful! 

CR


----------

